# Beretta commercial m9 spot marks on slide



## ybrik (Feb 11, 2014)

It's a 475th anniv M9 wherein the bottom of the slide (spring guide rod area) has some spot marks. It's don't think it is pitting as the edges of the imperfections are soft; but it looks like something struck the surface multiple times before the factoryfinish was applied.
Could be a bad batch on this m9 production. Could anyone here has seen or has this same case too?

It's NIB and unfired. I've had it for a few days and just noticed it now as it was located on the part of the pistol which is not normally seen.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Painted over dirt, maybe? You ought to complain to Beretta about it. See what they say.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to assume that it's a Beretta made in the USA.

If it had been manufactured in Italy, it would never have left the factory that way. It's called pride in what you do and old world craftsmanship. :watching:


----------



## ybrik (Feb 11, 2014)

It's not dirt. More of like imperfection on the metal. I'm not sure it it was there before factory applied finish or the spots happened after sometime in the life of this pistol. But if it is, wouldn't that expose already the metal?
I don't think a metal slide would accept a dent like this without exposing the metal. 

It is unfired and manufactured in 2001. I'm just anal as this is my first beretta pistol and had it imported to Canada. Yup, made in USA.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

{edges of the imperfections are soft?} and a 13 year old pistol? If I were to guess, it's pitting from rust. Better get to it asap, if it's rust. I'd take it to a good gunsmith and get their take on it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

ybrik said:


> It's not dirt. More of like imperfection on the metal. I'm not sure it it was there before factory applied finish or the spots happened after sometime in the life of this pistol. But if it is, wouldn't that expose already the metal?
> I don't think a metal slide would accept a dent like this without exposing the metal.
> 
> It is unfired and manufactured in 2001. I'm just anal as this is my first beretta pistol and had it imported to Canada. Yup, made in USA.


At least the imperfection you speak of, is more or less, in a spot that doesn't command a lot of attention.

I used to have an FFL. Years ago, I ordered a Beretta 92FS Centurion for a guy. When the gun arrived, it had a "chip" in the bluing, right on top of the barrel where you simply could not miss seeing it.

Knowing the type of guy I ordered it for, I knew it was going to be a big issue. I contacted Beretta USA INC., and described the problem to them. They more or less, said.....so what! They said that it was a cosmetic issue and not a manufacturing issue.

After the smoke cleared and the dust settled, the guy I ordered it for took possession of it w/o too much problem. He was disappointed, but understood my position, as well as that of Beretta. I was prepared to keep it myself and re-order him another.

I had a point to make, but it slipped my mind.

Oh yeah, I know what it was. The people at Beretta USA INC., are a bunch of smug ass wipes. I've had to contact them a few times over issues with their products. More times than not, they always give me a hard time.

I had one employee there tell me that their guns are of a better quality than those of Italy.


----------



## ybrik (Feb 11, 2014)

denner said:


> {edges of the imperfections are soft?} and a 13 year old pistol? If I were to guess, it's pitting from rust. Better get to it asap, if it's rust. I'd take it to a good gunsmith and get their take on it.


But how could it be pitting whereas the paint is still there on the surface? And usually for this type of finish, would a finish discoloration be evident if there is presence of rusts?


----------



## ybrik (Feb 11, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The people at Beretta USA INC., are a bunch of smug ass wipes. I've had to contact them a few times over issues with their products. More times than not, they always give me a hard time.


I've sent them email yesterday and no reply yet. But I'm not expecting for one anymore after reading your posts.

I'm planning to get a contract M9 stripped slide for this one, at least that one will have the PM marking on the right side.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

What it looks like to me is porosity in a casting.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ybrik said:


> But how could it be pitting whereas the paint is still there on the surface? And usually for this type of finish, would a finish discoloration be evident if there is presence of rusts?


I would speculate that either it came from the factory in 2001 with that imperfection and was brunitized over, or it has been dinged and touched up with some sort of moisture underneath, or just touched up. To say that the original owner and/or the person you purchased the pistol from didn't know of this imperfection, I find hard that very hard to believe.

More importantly, they did not inform you of the imperfection which troubles me even more. As far as discoloration, if it's rusting from underneath I'd say no. In other words, if I were purchasing a brand new 475th anniversary M9, 1-5000, back in 2001 and knowing it more than likely is a collector's item, that blemish would stand out to me like a sore thumb. It may not be rust at all, but it may. Porosity in a casting as mentioned above is probably it, the more I look at it. That U.S robot could have missed that one.


----------



## ybrik (Feb 11, 2014)

It really looks worse on the pics as it is zoomed and focused. But to the naked eye and when a light hits this area, it's really small. That's why I noticed it after a few days and under indoor lighting. Usually this bottom area is not captured by a camera.


----------



## ybrik (Feb 11, 2014)

Really unnoticeable in pics, but I know it's there....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That's a fine gun you have. I know it sucks to have a blem on it, but after a few thousand rounds, it won't be a big deal anymore.


----------

